# Study Confronts Gamer Myths



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Study Confronts Gamer Myths*

By Mike Sharkey | Mar 25, 2010 Survey provides further evidence gamer stereotype all wrong.

There's another study out today that provides statistical evidence gamers, by and large, are not acne-riddled, overweight shut-ins hiding from society in polygon worlds. According to the Giant Realm Gamer Lifestyle Study, it's just the opposite: gamers are more likely to go out on dates, hit the gym, and use personal care products than non-gamers.

Giant Realm, a market research firm focused on males age 18 to 34, surveyed more than 2,700 men in early March and discovered that 75% own at least one gaming console. The survey found that these gamers were more social and active than those who didn't own consoles.

"Gamers are the leaders and innovators of today," James Green, president of Giant Realm, said in a statement. "They are social, they are more active online than any other segment of society and they are more likely to influence their peers than the other way around."








Some of the myth-busting results from the survey include:Two-thirds (67.4%) of gamers have gone out with friends in the past week, compared to 54.9% of non-gamers.

Gamers are more likely than non-gamers to use a number of personal care/grooming products, including deodorant, shaving products, body wash, disposable razors and hair grooming/styling products.

Gamers are more likely than non-gamers to hit the gym (28.1% vs. 22.1%).

One-third of gamers have gone out on a date in the past week compared to only 

one-quarter of non-gamers (35.6% vs. 25.1%).

Source: GameSpy​


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

These social studies into gaming always tickle me. For once its nice to actually see one in favour of the games market.

I always note how quick they are to say violent games or music leads to violent behaviour, yet chilling music or slow paced games arent linked with laziness or idle behaviour. This debate will never end and I tend to take every new study with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree it is always good when something positive is said about gaming and not all the crazy stories you see about some nutcase doing horrible things and gaming is some how to blame. On a lighter note gaming is responsible for allowing me to meet my wife, we met while playing MK at an arcade I performed a fatality on her and that's all she wrote been happy ever since (most of the time)


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

lol, your leaving yourself open to a whole bunch of jokes there


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I just realized that, but hey what can you do.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Ares said:


> I agree it is always good when something positive is said about gaming and not all the crazy stories you see about some nutcase doing horrible things and gaming is some how to blame. On a lighter note gaming is responsible for allowing me to meet my wife, we met while playing MK at an arcade I performed a fatality on her and that's all she wrote been happy ever since (most of the time)


You met at a what? This word you use A R C A D E, can you please explain what this is? I am unfamiliar with this term. LOL You must be as old as me Ares!!


----------

